# modifying the xd?



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok ive seen plenty of videos on youtube of highly modified glocks, 300round mags and fully auto ect... why dont i ever see XD's modified like the glocks? just curious. thanks


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

there are probably more over on xdtalk


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

also try this site..http://www.cylinder-slide.com/spxd.shtml


----------



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> there are probably more over on xdtalk


thats the nicest/coolest xd ive seen :smt023


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Where did you get that neat grip tape?


----------

